# TV antenna amplifer



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I installed a TV antenna in my attic. I can receive about 11 channels with an amplifier. If I connect another amplifier in series will this help my signal?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

No, it will probably over amplify the signal. You could try a distribution amp, if you have more than one TV. I'd look at an adjustable gain type, so you can find the sweet spot.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a distribution amp now with 6 tvs. I was thinking of an amp right on the antenna before the distribution amp.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I misread what you posted. Thought you already had an antenna pre-amp. Yes, an antenna pre-amp might help. I'm a fan of Channel Master and Winegard. They've been in the business for decades. 

Have you thought about an antenna rotator? They don't amplify, but can aim the antenna for better reception.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry, I wasn't very clear in posting. I thought about a rotor, but my attic space is limited and I don't think the antenna will freely rotate 360 degrees. I will take another look. Thanks for your help!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You might take a look at antennaweb.org. Lots of info there.


----------

